# hows the weed at p cola beach?



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

We are thinking about going to p cola beach this weekend for two or three days and was just wondering how the water is.Is it clean or full of that slimy green weed?Any help would be greatly appreciated


Thanks
Matt


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Slimy green weed from the shore to 50 feet out and then it pretty much clears up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Way more expensive than it used to be..... and the June grass is bad too.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

was there today and drove up and down the coast and its covered with grass like i have never seen in my life. the bright side though is if you see the grass on the surf just buy a pass onto the pcola fishing pier and cast past the grass. i had a tremendous day today catching all kinds of fish. even caught a pompano


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty good. Real sticky. Specially after this rain


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Way more expensive than it used to be..... and the June grass is bad too.


I can't believe only one member has seized the opportunity... 
http://youtu.be/uWiYphJUS7Q


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

He beat the rest of us to it, Mike.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep...beat me too it as well...LMAO...I saw this and I JUST HAD to try and get it in...too late!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

From Portofino to Ft. Pickens, all I found today (Tuesday) was a ton of grass and Sargasso. I casted a line in with a 2oz. lead right before Ft. Pickens just to test the weeds and current...my lead was on shore within a minute. Sooo much grass in the water...Perfect day to kayak out though!


----------



## nolaguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pensacola Beach seaweed "Thick" and "in surfline" as per this sight:

http://coolgate.mote.org/beachconditions/


----------

